# PIII 450@558 mhz



## mille (27. April 2004)

Hallo

Ich habe noch einen recht alten CPU und hatte heute Lust und Laune ihn mal zu übertakten. Nun Läuft der CPU auf 558 Mhz und hat eine Temperatur von 58°. 
Ab wann wird es gefaehrlich?
Durch die Erhöhung der Busrate kann ich allerdings gleichzeitig mein PC 133 RAM nutzen und hab damit ein recht gut verbessertes system, gegenüber vorher.

Vorher: 450 mhz (100 FSB) mit 192 MB RAM
Jetzt: 558 Mhz (124 FSB) mit 458 MB RAM

was sagt ihr dazu? Ist das für mein p3 schaedlich? gehaeuse is natuerlich offen, damit die waerme bestmoeglcih abweichen kann


----------



## server (27. April 2004)

Hi,

Was verstehst du unter schädlich?
Irgendwann ist der Prozessor halt kaputt, wenn du das als schädlich empfindest würde ich nicht weiter hochtakten, es sei denn, du willst es mal versuchen.
60° ist schon ein bisschen warm, man bedenke nur, dass diese Temperaturanzeigen nicht immer wahrheitsgetreu sind....


----------



## fluessig (27. April 2004)

60° sind noch kein Problem - finde das ganz gut gelöst bei dir. Wenn du damit dann wirklich Anwendungen damit starten kannst, die vorher gingen, warum nicht. Beim Intel kannst experimentieren wie du willst, den kriegst du so schnell nicht klein (AMD geht schneller drauf beim experimentieren!)
Außerdem was geht schon kaputt - ein 450er den du bei Ebay für ein paar Euro bekommst.


----------



## mille (27. April 2004)

hab ich mir auch gesagt Flüssig .
Ich war eben noch im Mediamarkt und hab mir 2 lüfter zugelegt. Nun herst durchzug im Gehäuse (hab ein recht großes Chieftec). momentan haelt er sich mit 558 mhz bei 47 Grad, ich denke das ist ok?
Jetzt bin ich aber, durch den beleuchteten Lüfter, auf den Geschack des Case moddings gekommen .


----------

